# carrying your pump



## tigerella (Oct 16, 2017)

how do you wear your pump? I am using accucheck spirit and wear mine in a special belt  I bought from an online company pumpstogo.  What do you find is best way of carrying yours?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello tigerella

Welcome to the forum. 

I wear mine clipped to my belt, but use an elasticated loop of fabric so that it can hang horizontally. If it hangs vertically it digs me in the ribs!


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Tierella

I wear mine tucked under the bra strap at the side, which keeps it vertiacl.  I also have a pouch from Accu Check that I can slip it into to hang it from the bra strap.  That advantage of the Bluetooth is you then don't need access to it a small everything can be done via the handset.


----------



## m1dnc (Oct 16, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hello tigerella
> ..... use an elasticated loop of fabric so that it can hang horizontally. If it hangs vertically it digs me in the ribs!



That's a good idea. My one gripe with the design of the 640G is the vertical orientation of the belt clip.

Welcome Tigerella. You'll find us a friendly lot on here (except for the grumpy ones on a Monday morning, of course).


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 16, 2017)

Straight in my pocket. Blokes ? When I used to go out on my Motorbike with leathers on a clip you get with a Medtronic, well tested ! Good luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 16, 2017)

m1dnc said:


> That's a good idea. My one gripe with the design of the 640G is the vertical orientation of the belt clip.
> 
> Welcome Tigerella. You'll find us a friendly lot on here (except for the grumpy ones on a Monday morning, of course).



This is the sort of thing... http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/07/hows-it-hanging.html

There was a 'holster' for the 5 and 7 series Paradigm Veo pumps, but they were hopeless (as I discovered AFTER I bought one!). A pair of £1 scrunchies has served me very well for the last 5-6 years!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 16, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Straight in my pocket. Blokes ? When I used to go out on my Motorbike with leathers on a clip you get with a Medtronic, well tested ! Good luck



The clip on the MM640G is hopeless though isn't it Hobie. A real wet fish of a spring in it. They sent a whole bunch of replacements because people had found they were snapping, but the flippy-floppy spring is still just as useless sadly. The Veo clip was brilliant by comparison.


----------



## m1dnc (Oct 16, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> This is the sort of thing... http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/07/hows-it-hanging.html
> 
> There was a 'holster' for the 5 and 7 series Paradigm Veo pumps, but they were hopeless (as I discovered AFTER I bought one!). A pair of £1 scrunchies has served me very well for the last 5-6 years!


I'm off to Tesco's this morning.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 16, 2017)

I wont tell you what speed its been tested at but a 1200cc bike  & that's a 640G Mike.


----------



## grainger (Oct 16, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The clip on the MM640G is hopeless though isn't it Hobie. A real wet fish of a spring in it. They sent a whole bunch of replacements because people had found they were snapping, but the flippy-floppy spring is still just as useless sadly. The Veo clip was brilliant by comparison.



Mines just snapped! Need to call them for a replacement. It's living in my pocket at the moment because of it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 16, 2017)

Mines just clipped onto my pocket.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 16, 2017)

I had a 'skin' for my Combo which clipped onto the waist of whatever I was wearing but they don't make em for the Insight and I hate the clip the do provide, so make sure things I buy have side pockets large enough to hold the ting.  Today I'm wearing a skirt with no pockets so am using my bra hanger (obtained for the Combo but also fits the Insight) hooked onto the skirt waist instead of the side of my bra! (pump inside skirt, all that's visible on the outside is the flat Perspex 'hook')


----------



## Radders (Oct 16, 2017)

Most of the time my Combo is in the skin that Jen mentioned, clipped on my waistband. I've had a couple of bad experiences when I've tried keeping it in my pocket, although I do have one tunic where that works (big pockets and I have cut a hole in the pocket). 
On rare occasions when I wear a dress I use a pocket on my thigh, which fastens with a thing like a suspender to my underwear - purchased from the Roche website. No way would I run for a bus in it though.


----------



## heasandford (Oct 24, 2017)

I must wear much tighter clothes than most, whatever I use you can always see my pump outline, unless I'm wearing a really big jumper! 

I even bought some pants (as in knickers!) from a Swedish website, cleverly designed with a pocket access from both inside and out to allow the infusion tube, ludicrously expensive and sadly I still have a bump showing through! So I do use the same hanging bra-strap thingie from Roche, at least it's on the side of my upper body as opposed to a more embarrassing location! Best of luck with trying different pouches, we all find something that 'sort of' works!


----------



## Radders (Oct 24, 2017)

heasandford said:


> I must wear much tighter clothes than most, whatever I use you can always see my pump outline, unless I'm wearing a really big jumper!
> 
> I even bought some pants (as in knickers!) from a Swedish website, cleverly designed with a pocket access from both inside and out to allow the infusion tube, ludicrously expensive and sadly I still have a bump showing through! So I do use the same hanging bra-strap thingie from Roche, at least it's on the side of my upper body as opposed to a more embarrassing location! Best of luck with trying different pouches, we all find something that 'sort of' works!


I am sure my pump can be seen most of the time. I don't care!


----------



## Radders (Oct 25, 2017)

Just this week I have dug out one of the accessories that came with my original Spirit pump. It’s a little faux suede pouch with a loop on one end and a thin strap threaded through to make something like a Peggy purse. I use that quite loosely round my waist if wearing tunic type tops over leggings as it seems to stick out less that way and I don’t trust the waistband on leggings.


----------



## Ref (Nov 3, 2017)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> This is the sort of thing... http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/07/hows-it-hanging.html



I looked at this but can't work out how you attach it.  Can you expand.  I clip mine to my belt loop which isn't the most secure


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2017)

Well the clip itself looks like the one on the skins Ref - the clip rotates through 360 degrees and you slide it over your waistband - not a loop.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 3, 2017)

Ref said:


> I looked at this but can't work out how you attach it.  Can you expand.  I clip mine to my belt loop which isn't the most secure



I wrap the elasticated-fabric-covered loop around the belt 3 or 4 times (loop-twist-loop-twist etc) so that I end up with 4 stripes going across the belt that makes enough width to clip the pump to. Not sure if that makes it any clearer?


----------



## Ref (Nov 5, 2017)

That makes sense, thanks.  I'll give it a go.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Nov 27, 2017)

I carry my Insight in my bra - at the base of the strap. If I’m wearing jeans it goes in a pocket. It certainly doesn’t worry me if it shows - as long as it’s secure.


----------

